# Wired ADB not working for you? Fix is right here.



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, Credit goes to Scepterr who ran me through all this.
Secondly, do this at your own risk. I am not responsible for your screwups.
Third, READ and FOLLOW directions. If you skip around and screw up, it's your fault.
Fourth, This is for Windows, not mac.

If ADB is not working for you over a wired connection, it's because your usb driver is out of date. Here's what you do:
go to google's dev site and download the latest sdk that allows you to download the newest driver:
http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r14-windows.zip

unzip it into a folder and run SDK Manager.exe
wait a moment.
you'll see Choose Packages to Install.
Click cancel
 click on Available packages
 click on the arrow left of the checkbox for "Third pary Add-ons"
 click on the arrow left of the checkbox for "Google Inc. (dl-ssl.google.com)
 check the box for Google USB Driver package, revision 4

click Install Selected (bottom right button of the screen)
let it install.
 allow it restart ADB
 verify installation by clicking on Installed packages
 if it's there, then it's installed.

go to your device manager
right click computer
 click properties
 click Device Manager
 find the USB mass storage related to your TP.
You can tell this by removing the tp with device manager on. the one that goes away under Universal Serial Bus Controllers
 Plug it back in.


 right click that device (usually named USB Mass Storage Device) and uninstall it.

 when it's done uninstalling, Right click on your computer name and click Scan for Hardware Change.
let it reinstall it
You're done.
Verify by typing "adb devices" in the command prompt (without ")
if if finds a device with the touchpad plugged in, you're good.

congratulations, you got wired ADB back.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

You can also try this first, simpler and might work. Got this from another thread here on enabling ADB:

1. Open device manager
2. Find the instances of "USB Mass Storage Device" in the "Universal Serial Bus Controllers" section
3. Right click on each instance and select "Update driver software"
4. If prompted let it search windows update/internet for a driver

For one or more it may say the driver is already up-to-date. On one of mine it said it was already up to date, on another it updated the driver and ADB started working...this is on a Win7 laptop.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

true, I just wanted to line out the exact way I did it, as precisely as possible. I dont trust window's find updated drivers because it very rarely finds an updated driver.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

awesome, this got adb working for me for the first time


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

So I just noticed the link got truncated for some reason. I updated it with the latest one.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Need help here..

when I ran SDK Manager.exe, i dont get the third party add-ons

i tried googling up the .inf file... but i didn't work with that driver.. any suggestions?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

seems like the SDK site is down... click on third party add-ons and on the bottom right side of the window is a button, "refresh".
try using that again later and it should appear.


----------

